# Please help !!! --- Piano Concertos



## 4rock (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi All,

After few searches I found this excellent web site. I have been given a project on Piano Concertos. I searched on the net but was not able to find a proper answers. 

I wanted to know what is a Piano Concertos? What is the structure or form of Piano Concertos? And do recommend a few piano concertos. and any web sites for further help...

Please Help


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

4rock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After few searches I found this excellent web site. I have been given a project on Piano Concertos. I searched on the net but was not able to find a proper answers.
> 
> ...


So you want to want to know what is a "a piano concertos" (plural), and you have come to this Forum because you have not been able to find "a proper answers" (plural) elsewhere.

A piano concertos are a concerto for pianos, or if you like a pianos for a concertos or possibly only one piano but several concertos. It's quite simple when you get the hang of it.


----------



## 4rock (Sep 30, 2009)

Andy Loochazee said:


> So you want to want to know what is a "a piano concertos" (plural), and you have come to this Forum because you have not been able to find "a proper answers" (plural) elsewhere.
> 
> A piano concertos are a concerto for pianos, or if you like a pianos for a concertos or possibly only one piano but several concertos. It's quite simple when you get the hang of it.


Dear Andy Loochazee,

I need an answer that can help me in my project. I do not want round about answers. I have also mentioned that i was not able to find the proper answers... If you know the information do share it ...

Cheers!!!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Wikipedia is astounding - I'm surprised it contains articles on such esoteric things as when you type "Piano Concerto" into the search box... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_concerto


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Wikipedia is astounding - I'm surprised it contains articles on such esoteric things as when you type "Piano Concerto" into the search box...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_concerto


Lots of good examples in that article.


----------



## 4rock (Sep 30, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Wikipedia is astounding - I'm surprised it contains articles on such esoteric things as when you type "Piano Concerto" into the search box...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_concerto


Hi,

Thanks for the info.. .

Cheers...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

And to say I'm not allowed to post facepalm pictures!


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

I know its tempting to give witty answers to badly written questions (I have done it myself), but shouldn't we try to restrain ourselves?


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

You got the meaning of Piano concerto finally, well, there are also so many things that are related to this like, Mozart piano concerto, Beethoven Piano concerto which may help you in your work more and let you to have more information.


Thanks!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Cortision said:


> I know its tempting to give witty answers to badly written questions (I have done it myself), but shouldn't we try to restrain ourselves?


Excellent point.

Only to add that many of our members reside in countries where English language is not the vernacular or possibly not spoken at all ... there are times when the direct translations of certain words in ones native tongue to English might turn out "different" from what we, who were born in English speaking countries, are accustomed to.

The gist of the questions in many of those cases is quite apparent, and we shouldn't be chiding a fellow forum member for improper grammar or spelling.


----------



## 4rock (Sep 30, 2009)

Dear Krummhorn ,

Thanks for understanding....

Cheers!!!


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

Krummhorn said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> Only to add that many of our members reside in countries where English language is not the vernacular or possibly not spoken at all ... there are times when the direct translations of certain words in ones native tongue to English might turn out "different" from what we, who were born in English speaking countries, are accustomed to.
> 
> The gist of the questions in many of those cases is quite apparent, and we shouldn't be chiding a fellow forum member for improper grammar or spelling.


Hi,

This is all set to be done as, the post is really getting some point about english as somewhere it is not spoken everywhere.

The important is to have right point regarding to the topic.

Thanks!!


----------



## Davidjo (Sep 30, 2009)

For me nothing surpasses Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4. Truly sublime!


----------

